# Maven : Resourcen NICHT mit einbinden beim Builden



## reibi (13. Jan 2010)

Hallo

Kann ich dem Maven sagen, dass er resourcen NICHt mit ins jar-File builden soll? Bei konfigurationsfiles, wo zB ne DB-Verbindung geändert werden muss, wäre das nämlich zB nich möglich.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## maki (13. Jan 2010)

Klar.. zB. mit dem Resources Plugin in einfachen fällen: Maven Resources plugin - Including and excluding files and directories



> Bei konfigurationsfiles, wo zB ne DB-Verbindung geändert werden muss, wäre das nämlich zB nich möglich.


Wie  meinst du das?


----------



## reibi (14. Jan 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wie  meinst du das?



Also ich meine das so, dass dieses file gar nicht im gebuildeten Jar auftaucht. In Deiner Beschreibung --> Letzter Punkt(exclude) wär schon richtig.

Aber gibts ne Möglichkeit, das ganze in einer Projekt-pom zu hinterlegen oder in der settings.xml ?



Gruss


----------



## maki (14. Jan 2010)

Du kannst die Plugin Konfig hinerlegen wo du willst, aber mach es besser da wo es hingehört 

Wenn du Dateien im Jar excluden möchtest, reicht für einfache Fälle das Jar Plguin zu konfigurieren, für schwierigere neimmt man das Assembly Plugin.



> Also ich meine das so, dass dieses file gar nicht im gebuildeten Jar auftaucht.


Doofe Frage: Warum ist die Datei dann in den Ressourcen?


----------



## reibi (14. Jan 2010)

Hi Maki

Erstmal danke für die guten Erklärungen ;-) ... is wie immer

Also PluginKonfiguration is erstmal noch zu High- level, bin noch am lernen und ausprobieren.

Also ich hab gelesen, dass Resourcen alles mögliche sein können. z.B Bilder, conf, properties aber auch jars.
Möchte mich mal auf 2 beschränken. Conf/properties und jars. Configurationen möchte ich IMMER anpassen können, haben somit bei mir nichts im gebuildeten jar zu suchen. Und jar-Files sollten ja eh im Repositpry des Repository-Managers rumliegen und damm über M2_REPO ins eclipse eingebunden werden(über eclipse:eclipse plugin); somit entfällt das zusätzliche ablegen von jars im resourcen-verzeichnis. Soweit mein Verständnis.

weeste wie?

Also ich würde gerne(für mein Beispiel) global für alle zukünftigen Projekte die Resourcen nicht mit ins jar builden. Kann man das irgenwie in der settings.xml oder ähnlichem hinterlegen?


----------



## maki (14. Jan 2010)

Exclude Konfig für das jar plugin:
Maven Jar plugin - Usage



> Configurationen möchte ich IMMER anpassen können, haben somit bei mir nichts im gebuildeten jar zu suchen.


IMHO machst du da etwas aber falsch 

Normalerweise baut man genau für eine Umgebung, da muss dann alles im Jar sein 
Steuern lässt sich das alles über Profile.


----------



## reibi (14. Jan 2010)

OK, und nicht nur eigentlich hast Du ja recht. Das sollte vielleicht pro Projekt bestimmt werden. Dann anders ausgedrückt: Kann ich das irgendwie in meinem projekt-pom hinterlegen?

Grüssli


----------



## maki (14. Jan 2010)

> Dann anders ausgedrückt: Kann ich das irgendwie in meinem projekt-pom hinterlegen?


Ja, mit Profilen


----------



## reibi (14. Jan 2010)

OK,

ich weiss das es profile geben kann im pom. Blos wie exclude ich damit resources?
Hättest Du n miniBeispiel?


----------



## maki (14. Jan 2010)

In den Profilen kannst du zB. auch Build Plugins konfigurieren.

Beispiele über Profile gibt es doch genug im Netz, wenn ich dir jetzt eines gebe wird das wohl nicht das richtige für dich sein, abgesehen davon solltest du die Profile beherrschen wenn du sie einsetzen möchtest, gehört halt zu den Grundlagen


----------



## reibi (14. Jan 2010)

Hallo Maki : klar, weiss wie profiles gehen. Wäre aber zu blöd die excludes dort einzufügen. 

Hab aber ne andere Variante gefunden Config-dateien nicht zu includieren. Also gar nich erst in den Maven src-Verzeichnis hosten. Und alles was in den resourcen liegt kommt auch standardmässig rein. Dann brauchs auch keine ausnahmeregelung.

Danke für die Hilfe, hätte noch viel mehr fragen ... wurstel mich aber selbst erstmal weiter und stell neue Themen auf.

Danke und Gruss  ;-)


----------

